# OM-2 Problem



## maddermaxx (Dec 22, 2007)

Hey guys, I just received a good condition OM-2 off eBay, and It was working somewhat for a couple shutter clicks.. But here's my problems..

When I open the door it doesn't go fro E to S, it goes from E to about 20..

And I pushed the shutter once and now I can't even move the film winder and the shutter button is depressed..

I took the bottom plate off, and it appears the linkage for the shutter isn't moving all the way towards the button thus causing it not to work? If I move it over the winder works but for just the shot.. There's also a linkage that looks like it had an arm on it but there is now a jagged edge? If someone could show me a picture of how there linkages are that would be great..

I emailed the seller about the problem but I'm looking for ideas besides sending it back.


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 23, 2007)

If there seems to be a jagged edge to a linkage, then that linkage is broken. Is it metal or plastic?


----------



## maddermaxx (Dec 23, 2007)

Metal.

I've decided to take the problem up with the seller, hopefully we can resolve this.


----------



## Battou (Dec 23, 2007)

What did you pay for it? Out of curiousity


----------



## maddermaxx (Dec 23, 2007)

170 with lens.


----------

